

Let's create a decision tree on hunch: "Should I get the iPad?"  - Tichy
http://hunch.com/get-the-apple-ipad/

======
Tichy
I hope hunch works the way I think it works? I expect that everybody can add
paths or questions to the tree. Except atm I can't quite figure out how.

If that is not how hunch works, my apologies - I have linked to an existing
hunch that seems a but biased atm. I thought it would be interesting to see
what would make most people buy an iPad.

